# Emanuel



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Unfortunately got you response too late (didn't even think to check pm's, my bad). Next year, have to get up and make plans for a day, but before I go, not as I'm about to leave. Did try some flounder fishing and all I caught was some small king macs, toads (didn't have to drive to SC for them, planty here in Maryland), and the AI unfavorite skate. Did have a guy near me catch a "weee baby" hammerhead though, and that was "cool", and some think they called em blue tip sharks.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

So did you make down here or did you stay up there? Right now the water is full of large Spanish, probably what you thought were small kings. Easy way to tell the difference, check the front dorsal fin. If it's black, it's a Spanish.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Fished araound Hunting and Fripp Islands, mostly inlets, but did try a bit of surf with no luck. Was hoping for a sheepshead from the inlet, the fishing gods said "not this trip". Always enjoy SC though, and my wife and I constantly talk about a relocation from MD to SC. Who knows, probably not til I retire.


----------

